# Snapping 15 month old male



## tobagomykos (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok I am looking for some guidance with some concerns I have with my 15 month old male. He has been rather snappy on a handful of occasions. When he was a little pup I was willing to overlook it. Now he and his teeth are a lot bigger and we have a highly active 2 year old child. 98% of the time he is a lovable happy puppy with lots of energy and the other 2% is a little unpredictable and slightly scary. He has never broken the skin but has made contact a couple times. Please please help, I refuse to have to make a tough decision.I should also mention I am planning to get him to the vet and get his annual physical and check his overall health to ensure something isn't underlying. The most recent snap occurred about an hour ago when our adult daughter nudged him to get off the couch. I have been racking my brain trying to find the common denominator. It has been occurring since he was neutered back in Early November, right when the cold started and excercise decreased. Could the issues be related to the decreased excercise? I am obsessing because the truth is I am terrified he is going to bite our son. He is so not an aggressive dog so I want to figure this out. We are lifers when it comes to dogs, I have seen all my fur babies until their old age with the exception of the one that past from cancer. And worst of all I am a 1st born prone to worry. I just want to fix this, I have been watching him like a hawk because he snapped about 2 weeks ago and we have all our children and grandchildren here for the holidays....I hate worrying! I just want him to be a member of the family!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

First I want to say I'm sorry, because this type of behavior causes so much stress in a household. We as owners find it hard to understand, how our sweet loving dog can flip a switch, and bare teeth. It happens so quick, that adults have problems reading the signs, and reacting in time not to get bitten. We learn how to handle the dog, and what is likely to set them off. Younger kids don't have a chance, and they are right at a dogs level. 
I will normally try to give advice, but I don't when small kids are involved. 
I hope you find the answers to help your young dog, and the kids stay safe.
Deb.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Anytime kids are involved with an issue like this I would seek the advice of a professional who can observe exactly what is going on, and work with you and your pup. You don't want to experiment with suggestions from the forum. You need to get this under control asap for the safety of your child. Seek a behaviourist - your vet should be able to provide you with some recommendations in your area.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A behaviorist is a good idea. But I think he needs some socialization to the extra energy levels and general unpredictability of younger kids. And they need some work in showing restraint in his presence, at least until he gets used to things.


I'd like more details about the actual 'Snapping'. Can you describe it more precisely, what he looks like and what he does? It doesn't sound "Aggressive" as much as self protective, or anxious. Dogs have amazing control over their jaws and the precision of their bites, and if they were being aggressive they'd break the skin. He's intentionally not. That doesn't make it OK, but it does put it in a far less serious (and more workable) category.

We've been getting a fair amount of "Snapping" questions, especially when awakening them, and the most direct answer to that one is to wake them differently. Dog's don't necessarily like or understand being touched when they're out of it, so their first instinctual response to the disturbance while they're incoherent is a self protective one. Try awakening him by calling his name, don't touch him.

Taken in context, what your V is doing isn't that unexpected, he's being exposed to things that he's not used to and that makes him wary. If you socialize him to those things slowly and positively...have the kids show restraint, have them feed him and calmly play with him, etc., so your V experiences them as positive....he'll be less anxious and therefore less apt to be mouthy.

I'd doubt this is the result of neutering, but your thought about the change in seasons might mean the kids are inside more and more active, coupled with the typical V response of mellowing out when it's cold, which isn't the best combination.

Work on socialization, get him more accustomed to the kids differently, and don't touch him while he's asleep.


----------

